# The Cashout Diet Plan



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

This is a 'maintenance' diet based on my goals.

They are...
1. Maintain current level of health and well being
2. Maintain current quality of life
3. Maintain current level of muscle mass
4. Maintain current level of bodyfat between 6%-8% year round


MEAL	
Breakfast - 7:30 am	 
Protein/Carbs/ Fat
Egg Beaters	 8 oz	21/1/1	
Oatmeal	 1.5 cup	15/ 81/10	
Whey Protien	 1 scope	23/2/1.5	
MEAL TOTALS 59/84/12.5	CALS =  684.5

Lunch - 11:00 am	 
Protein/Carbs/Fat	
Chicken Breast	 9 oz	50/0/10	
Rice	 1 cup	0/40/0	
Apple	 0/24/0	
MEAL TOTALS 50/64/10	 CALS = 546

Lunch - 2:30 pm	 
Protein/Carbs/Fat	
Chicken Breast	 9 oz	50/0/10	
Rice	 1 cup	0/40/0	
Apple	 0/24/0	
MEAL TOTALS 50/64/10	 CALS = 546

Dinner - 6:00 pm	 
Protein/Carbs/Fat	
Chicken Breast	 9 oz	50/0/10	
Rice	 1 cup	0/40/0	
Apple	 0/24/0	
MEAL TOTALS 50/64/10	 CALS = 546

Dinner - 9:00 pm	 
Protein/Carbs/ Fat
Egg Beaters	 8 oz	21/1/1	
Oatmeal	 1.5 cup	15/ 81/10	
Whey Protien	 1 scope	23/2/1.5	
MEAL TOTALS 59/84/12.5	CALS =  684.5

TOTALS	 268	 360	 55	 CALS = 3007

Daily Supplements	
Multivitiman	2X daily	
Fish Oils	approx 3 g	
Creatine	8 g daily


----------



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

All my groceries aer purchase 2 weeks at a time from Sams Club and my grocery cart is below...

28 pounds of boneless skinless jumbo chicken breasts - $45
128 oz (1 gallon) pure egg whites - $28
10 pounds rice - $7
10 pounds red delicious apples - $12
9 pounds whole rolled oats - $8
5 pounds of Chocolate Whey Protein - $32
Crystal Light drink Mix - $8

Total = $140 for two weeks worth of food

5 meals a day, 7 days a week, 
approx. 3000 Cals
250 grams of Pro 
350 grams of Carbs 
50 grams Fat

All these groceries where purchased at Sam's Club.

Rock solid clean diet - done it for 27 years and its cheap!

See a picture of my grocery cart at the link below...

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/37604346/IMAG0167.jpg


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 5, 2012)

Cashout, do you ever cycle your carbs or do you eat pretty much the same macros each day?

Also on cooking: I'm assuming you freeze the bulk of the chicken and cook what, once or twice a week?

Thanks for sharing!

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## Cashout (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't cycle in a 'maintenance' phase. If I were in a 'cutting' phase I would use a calorie rotation schema of 2 days lower carbs and therefore fewer calories and 1 day higher carbs and more calories. That is to keep my metabolism from establishing an equilibrium when 'cutting.'

I cook one time a week - on Sunday morning. Typically 14 pounds of baked chicken, 5 cups dry rice - stored in 1 gallon zip lock bags in the fridge and eaten at the times noted above during the week.

The only meals I cook daily are the egg beaters and oatmeal.


----------



## DF (Jul 5, 2012)

That is some real discipline right there.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 5, 2012)

Cashout said:


> I don't cycle in a 'maintenance' phase. If I were in a 'cutting' phase I would use a calorie rotation schema of 2 days lower carbs and therefore fewer calories and 1 day higher carbs and more calories. That is to keep my metabolism from establishing an equilibrium when 'cutting.'
> 
> I cook one time a week - on Sunday morning. Typically 14 pounds of baked chicken, 5 cups dry rice - stored in 1 gallon zip lock bags in the fridge and eaten at the times noted above during the week.
> 
> The only meals I cook daily are the egg beaters and oatmeal.



Respect, Mate! Great looking plan.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 5, 2012)

Wish I could make my diet 100%


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2012)

thats the way everyone should eat year round


----------



## curls (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, living the lifestyle to a T.

Do you switch out the chicken for lean red meat to get a variety or do you just eat chicken?  Damn that would be hard to stick to for months on end.  27 years of eating like that is true dedication!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 6, 2012)

I've never really been a big fan of red meat. It seems to slow my metabolism somewhat...just like refined grains and dairy do.  So, no I don't swap any red meat. I do swap turkey in from time to time.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thats some dedication right there man. I currently run a similar diet, exept weekly ill swap the chicken for beef or tuna fish on a weekly basis.

I love sams club. I get all my shit there too. Their protein shake isnt half bad for the price either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2012)

Any time I've tried to eat like that for a period of time I'd fall off the wagon pretty quickly. I like variety. To each their own of course. But without a steak at some point I'd be killing people!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 6, 2012)

There was a huge bet riding on whether I would eat the cake served at my wedding 10 years ago.

Those who bet on "No" won. 

People always say to me "don't you feel like you are missing out?"

The answer is no. I have never had that feeling...ever in the past 27 years.

It is hard to explain to folks, but it boils don't to the simple fact that I really derive greater satisfaction from what I do than I would derive from eating junk.

Food is not a "pleasure" or "reward" to me. It never has been. I have never been on of those type of people who has "favorite foods" or has to have "this, that or the other thing" to eat or else I would die.

People always tell me "just one piece of --Fill in the Blank-- won't kill you!" 

They are right. It won't. I always ask them though,  "why does it matter to you if I eat or not?"

The answer is pretty standardize and consistent. They say "well, I guess it doesn't but I just couldn't see the point of eating like you do ALL THE TIME."

I always say, "Ahhh, lucky for you its me doing it then and not you, right?"


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 6, 2012)

This is what it takes to get stats like yours bro. to the outside it looks like a sacrifice but to you its more like a lifestyle. speaking of it what r your stats? Good on ya brother super clean diet , ripped the fuck up for it


----------



## Hurt (Jul 6, 2012)

Does Sam's Club have a decent quality whey protein?  Every time I look there is nothing but the low quality concentrate, which gives me incredible gastric problems.

I too have to throw in red meat, love the taste, and the superior amino profile.  I also like to get more fats.  That is some serious dedication though, and it certainly shows!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 6, 2012)

question cash

You have eaten this exact same diet for 27 years? You dont change it for any cycles you do?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2012)

Didn't eat your own wedding cake? Chicken rice and egg beaters all day every day?

Fuck bodybuilding. I'm a happier guy as a powerlifter and I live for my family not for a sport I'd never be champion of.

Since switching to powerlifting it's funny.. I'm not chewing on Xanax daily... My stress is down, Bp down, liver values balanced and I get comments from friends and co-workers that I'm a hell of a lot easier to deal with.

I don't see food as a reward. But I see it as something the family will gather round. 

Different strokes bro. What you're doing is paying off according to your avi. For me though, there is much more to life than a cut up midsection.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 6, 2012)

I get all my shit at Sams Club too... i grab a few things @ Costco (Price Club if you're old school) which sometimes can't be found at Sam's.

Nice work man!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya i do not have the will power to not eat pizza every once in a while. Lol


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 6, 2012)

I know I can`t do this diet for so long without some chicken wings or a burger some ice cream...My respetc to you Cash, thats dedication and discipline at higher levels I never seein in my life.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't done a cycle since 1992. I quit cycling once I quit competing.

One day, I'll convert the old 1990 Lotus 1-2-3 "Cycles" spreadsheet to a Google Doc and post all my previous cycles for everyone to read.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 6, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Does Sam's Club have a decent quality whey protein?  Every time I look there is nothing but the low quality concentrate, which gives me incredible gastric problems.
> 
> I too have to throw in red meat, love the taste, and the superior amino profile.  I also like to get more fats.  That is some serious dedication though, and it certainly shows!



Muscle Tech - but if you notice I don't do "shakes" I only put it in my oatmeal. I'm not really big on supplements.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 6, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Muscle Tech - but if you notice I don't do "shakes" I only put it in my oatmeal. I'm not really big on supplements.



Gotcha, thanks!  Yes I believe supplements are just that, supplements! ...and should be used only once the diet is 100%!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Didn't eat your own wedding cake? Chicken rice and egg beaters all day every day?
> 
> Fuck bodybuilding. I'm a happier guy as a powerlifter and I live for my family not for a sport I'd never be champion of.
> 
> ...



That is just it, I am happiest doing what I do. Otherwise, I would not do it. If I am happy, those around me feed off of my happiness.

I have two young boys. They eat whatever they want. My wife does not eat like me either.

We eat out a lot -I just get grilled chicken and a baked potato - both plain of course.

We have a very active lifestyle and since I am pretty much retired, we have lots of "together time." 

For the 4th, we've spent the week at my beach house playing in the sand, swimming, riding bikes, paddle boarding, and what not.

Nonetheless, I've still maintained my diet without exception. 

I've not missed a single training session either. It has meant that I get up before the family and ride my bike to the fitness center in our beach community at 6 am to train but that is not an issue.

None of this is particularly difficult. It just requires some planning.

In my youth, I co-founded a company and travel back and forth between California, New York, and Nashville all the time. Again, planning allowed me to never break my diet or training.

I am, what most would say, very happy. My nature is that of an optimist and that is obvious to most. 

Furthermore, in 42 years of living, I've never needed anything like SSRIs or otherwise.

In fact, I've never taken any drug, other than AAS, SERMS, AI, Clen, and HCG - period.

I've never smoked pot, dropped X, or anything like that and I've only drank alcohol a handful of times.

It has nothing to do with morals or religion. I just have no interest in that stuff. I never saw the point of any of it.

So, it is not about "a cut up midsection," as you put it it is about being healthy and happy.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 6, 2012)

Cash,

you are definately a diciplined person! I admire your dedication.


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 6, 2012)

Cash, I know you mentioned once that you wrote a book for academia. You should seriously consider writing one discussing your insights on life, health, and happiness. I'm sure your specific genetic makeup has helped in your attitude, motivation, and success, but surely your viewpoints would be helpful to others of us who have struggled in one or more of those areas. I am loathe to suggest someone else write a "self help" book, but this country would be a lot better off if people were exposed to more people like you and less like the idiots we see on TV and in print all the time.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 6, 2012)

03ACE said:


> Cash, I know you mentioned once that you wrote a book for academia. You should seriously consider writing one discussing your insights on life, health, and happiness. I'm sure your specific genetic makeup has helped in your attitude, motivation, and success, but surely your viewpoints would be helpful to others of us who have struggled in one or more of those areas. I am loathe to suggest someone else write a "self help" book, but this country would be a lot better off if people were exposed to more people like you and less like the idiots we see on TV and in print all the time.



Well, part of the reason I choose to do the "PhD thing" and become a university professor is because I've always seen myself as something of a 'life coach.' 

I spend a lot of time with my students working on those type of things rather than the actual theories and concepts that I teach.

I actually wrote down my life philosophy in 25 Rules and it is posted on my office wall on campus.

Strategy

1.	Know what you want.
2.	Always have a plan.
3.	Follow through.

Risk

4.	Take risks.
5.	Know the odds.
6.	Don’t risk a lot for a little.
7.	Don’t risk more than you can afford to lose.

Perceptions

8.	The only opinions you should care about belong to people you care about.
9.	Laugh at yourself.

The Past

10.	What you did yesterday is not as important as what you do with your opportunity today.
11.	The thing about the past is we all have one.

Life

12.	Life is not fair. Fair is a place where you ride rides and eat cotton candy.
13.	In life, there are still winners and loosers and there always will be.
14.	Be passionate about what you do.
15.	Always play to win.
16.	Don’t worry about that which is beyond your control.
17.	Never stop learning.
18.	Listen twice as much as you speak.
19.	Own your actions.
20.	Do something just for yourself every day.

Success

21.	By definition, most people are 'average.' If you want to be average, do what most people do.
22.	In life, the will to succeed is not as important as the will to prepare to succeed.
23.	Success, like failure, is only a temporary condition.
24.	You can be rich without being wealthy.
25.	Define your own success don’t let it define you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2012)

Cashout said:


> That is just it, I am happiest doing what I do. Otherwise, I would not do it. If I am happy, those around me feed off of my happiness.
> 
> I have two young boys. They eat whatever they want. My wife does not eat like me either.
> 
> ...



Then I can respect that. I was never able to balance my bodybuilding with family life. It ultimately ruined it.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Then I can respect that. I was never able to balance my bodybuilding with family life. It ultimately ruined it.


I acquired balance very early on. 

I was lucky that very early on in my bodybuilding career, after I placed in the Jr Nationals, I had an old IFBB Pro by the name of Boyer Coe from my home state sit me down and tell me, "You have a good physique but you don't have the genetics to make a living at this. Take my honest advice and don't waste your life trying. From what I know of you, you are a smart kid and you have a real future doing something better than this."

That hurt but I knew deep down he was right. Thankfully, I did listen to him and moved on from competing.

Balance provided in one fell swoop...


----------



## j2048b (Jul 6, 2012)

man cashout that diet looks very familiar,   reminds me of well mine! haha


----------



## Cashout (Jul 6, 2012)

From what I understand, you are doing very well on your diet too!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

Great stuff cash. Now you should post the pics of your wheels. Lol. Big ass wheels.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 7, 2012)

Cash, I'm old enough to be your Daddy, but hell man I look up to you.

I've got the business thing happening, I've got the family thing perfect - gotta work on that diet . . . here I come 3J.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 7, 2012)

Cashout said:


> It is hard to explain to folks, but it boils don't to the simple fact that I really derive greater satisfaction from what I do than I would derive from eating junk.
> 
> Food is not a "pleasure" or "reward" to me. It never has been. I have never been on of those type of people who has "favorite foods" or has to have "this, that or the other thing" to eat or else I would die.
> 
> ...



Awesome post Cashout. Really great advice. 

I can't tell you how many times I have this conversation in my life. I really believe that people know that they shouldn't eat something, and they feel bad about it, but if everyone else eats it it somehow justifies it for them. Especially if the 'fit' people around are eating it too. But if you're the person who says no because it's not consistent with your fitness goals, its like they have to try to goad you into it so they can feel ok eating it. 

You'd think in a sane world, people who eat healthy food would be pressuring people with unhealthy eating habits to change all the time. But instead its the other way around for the most part. It just makes me laugh once in a while.

I could see every healthy eater I know, whenever they go out to eat with people, saying "Come on, why don't you eat a chicken salad for once? doing it once won't kill you! You don't have to eat french fries _every_ meal!" People would be horribly offended.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 7, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Great stuff cash.* Now you should post the pics of your wheels*. Lol. Big ass wheels.



I'm still a newbie here...I don't want to scare the natives quite yet


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

Hahaha yes I agree cash!


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Well, part of the reason I choose to do the "PhD thing" and become a university professor is because I've always seen myself as something of a 'life coach.'
> 
> I spend a lot of time with my students working on those type of things rather than the actual theories and concepts that I teach.
> 
> ...



Cash, thanks for taking the time to post this. It is getting printed and going on the wall of my cube. BTW, your new avatar looks great. As lean as you are, I wasn't expecting to see wheels like that!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 27, 2012)

Most enjoyable thread I've read in a while. Thanks for posting.


----------



## brunswick000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Well, part of the reason I choose to do the "PhD thing" and become a university professor is because I've always seen myself as something of a 'life coach.'
> 
> I spend a lot of time with my students working on those type of things rather than the actual theories and concepts that I teach.
> 
> ...



I just stole your life's philosophy.  Always lots of great info from you.


----------

